# Roanie's Traditional Artwork Journal



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Can you see the pictures? I see nothing..


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Facebook links don't work =/


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll try to get them loaded later when I am back from school. My pc is so slow, it won't load pics from my computer directly, so I have to use another site. Maybe tinypic will work. I have somewhere around a dozen pictures.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

*Older Arts*

Okay - I hope that these load now. Tell me if you can see them or not. This first batch is mostly from late 2014 and early 2015. I show my art at school art shows, county fair, and sate fair. I do send them off to bigger art shows every once in a while.

Winnings: Blue at County Fair 2015









Winnings: never shown









Winnings: never shown









Winnings: Purple at County Fair 2015









Winnings: Honorary Mention at Western Horseman Youth Art Contest
This is of my own horse, Rain.









Winnings: never shown









Winnings: Entered at League, never placed









Winnings: 2nd Place at League, Purple & Reserve Grand Champion at 2015 Fair, went to State and I do not know how it did there.


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

They do show now.  I think my favourite is the last one, I love the movement and the values. Good job with the shows too, even if I don't have too much of a knowledge about the system your awards list does sound impressive.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you!
For the awards at Fair your art is placed Purple - Blue - Red (average) - White, and out of all the purples chosen, the top one is placed Grand Champion and the next is Reserve Grand Champion, these go to state.
For the League art show that I go to, which has a ton of art (graphite is most popular) they place the top three Blue - Red - White, and fourth is Honorary Mention.
For the big art show that I sent my one piece into, they placed multiple arts and then the ones that they ended up not placing but liked a lot got Honorary.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

*Newer Stuff, not shown yet.*

I have been busy this school year with my art. Typically I don't finish much, and often go on several month long breaks from art, but so far I have been finishing drawings one after another. I am happy with how well I have been doing.
Sadly my art teacher is dang near useless when it comes to realistic graphite or anything dealing with animals, sigh. Plus he does not like me for unknown reasons. My friends just joke around and say that it is because he is jealous lol.


































































I believe that I see improvement? Thoughts? What do I need to work on? If I were to sell prints and do customs in the future, what would they be worth?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Your modeling and foreshortening in the last five or six drawings are significantly better than in previous ones. You must have spent a lot of time studying equine anatomy. 

One thing that jumps out at me with some of your pieces is the lack of contrast between subject and background. In the second to last one, for example, the horse and cowboy seem to get lost in the rest of the drawing because the values are very similar throughout the piece. I'd like to see more dramatic shadows and highlights in the focal point. Also, composition-wise, I think the bottom couple of inches don't really need to be there. 

You may find it helpful to research atmospheric perspective. In the third to last drawing, the pony is wonderfully rendered, but the grass looks flat. Objects should appear less detailed the further they recede from the viewer. You shouldn't see every blade of grass near the horizon line - instead you may want to experiment with different textures to create the illusion of land going back in space. Use some photo references and observe how things closest to you are in sharp focus, while objects farther away become blurred and either lighter or darker in value. 

Hope this was helpful. Keep drawing! :wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

these two are my favorites. they both have good compositions, with good movement throught the picture, and a better value vocabulary. 

what I mean is that with the fence in pic one, and the strong lines of horse's front legs in pic two , you have real direction for the eye to follow when looking at the picture. I gather that you are working from photos. remember, as an artist, you have the right and responsibility to place the strong lines that occur in your ref image where they work best on your rectangular page. it does not have to be a perfect reproduction of the ref image. you can raise/lower things, and certainly omit and crop things to improve on the outcome. 

and, with value vocabulary . . . . that means using lights and darks to help the viewer discern what is closer/farther away and important/ not important. you have a tendency to make EVERYTHING in your drawings of equal importance. this makes you drawing have a flat quality. now, your shading is so lovely that I still find this flat quality appealing, but since you are dealing with a very three dimensional subject, and often with a lot of dramatic movement, it's important that you NOT treat every inch with equal love and detail. the bucking horse is far more important than the fence. the fence is only there as line, basically, to divide the upper negative space from the lower negative space. don't detail the fence so much. 
and, use darker darks and lighter lights, and stick to one or two really powerful lines, such as the front legs of the jumper, or the arch of the bucking horse's back, and make those lines more distinct.

you are very value focussed, and this is a wonderful graphic quality, but experiment a bit with more thinking about the lines, and what they can impart, without shading.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you all very much! I will definitely use your advice. I have only been doing the landscape part for about a year, before that it was just horses in empty space lol. I do use photos usually. Do you have examples of your artwork?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

on my many threads in the art section. I am not posting a lot lately, but put a few recent ones on my "Tinyliny's Art Journal" thread.


----------

